# Advancing the brushes



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/Step_by_step/Brush+Advancement/BRUSH+ADVANCE+PIC.GIF.html


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the picture but I'm wondering how far to advance the brushes, I have heard that it's normally in the 7-15 degree range. Does that sound right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, if you are going to run 144 volts you should advance to around 12 degrees. More if you plan on higher voltages.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ky-honolulu (Apr 7, 2010)

jehan12413 said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a trick to determine how far to advance the brushes when using a forklift motor and how do I know when they are in the correct position? thanks


From my understand it is five degrees. I also asked a similar Question several weeks ago on how to advance the motor and the photos that were sent showed to loosen some screws and adjust. I had to drill mine but the photo showed the groves to adjust could not be more than 8 degrees. I also read several places that it was 5 degrees.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder if it varies from one motor to another based on the impedance of the windings?


----------



## ky-honolulu (Apr 7, 2010)

jehan12413 said:


> I wonder if it varies from one motor to another based on the impedance of the windings?


Not sure just going by what I read. I measured mind for five degrees and going by photos from this sight.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you know what the symptoms would be if they are advanced too much?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

I asked Jim and this is the answer for advancing brushes.

In general 8 to 13 degrees.* The farther you advance the less eff the motor becomes and the less torque they'll put out.* The benifit is a higher RPM and voltage limit.* There is no one size fits all here.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks that's what I was curious about.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

gottdi said:


> http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/Step_by_step/Brush+Advancement/BRUSH+ADVANCE+PIC.GIF.html


 How do you tell the number of degree's? With a protractor on the end of the motor, like the balancer on an ICE?


----------

